# What to do?



## Soutern Indiana (Feb 27, 2008)

We have a storm coming in tonite that is going to bring 2-4 inches of snow and then freezing rain and sleet. I can not decide whether to wait untill the ice falls then send out the trucks so the snow catches the ice, or get started once we gewt a couple of inches of snow. Second problem is we are loaded up with accounts this year and there will be alot of angry customers :realmad: if we wait till morning to get started. Does anyone have any sugestions. Thanks alot and have a great season.


----------

